# France Thanks WWII Vets 70 Years After D-Day Invasion



## Chopstick (Jun 4, 2014)

http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2014/06/03/france-thanks-wwii-vets-70-years-after-d-day-invasion/

Beautiful ceremony right here in Pittsburgh.



> Nearly 70 years to the day later, France thanked local veterans, in an emotional ceremony at Soldiers and Sailors Hall. They were pinned on the lapels of nine men who risked their lives to liberate France in World War II.
> 
> French Consul General Olivier Jerot Almeras personally presented his nation’s his nation’s highest accolade: the Legion of Honor Award.
> 
> He says he made the trip from Washington, D.C., “To see how important it is for them to remember those days, and how important it is for me and these French officials, to say thank you.”


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 4, 2014)

I got to jump into Iron Mike DZ in Normandy on the 65th Anniversary of DDay, and let me tell you- I have never been more proud to be an American than I was for that week in France. Awesome spectacle, and they really are appreciative after all these years.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 4, 2014)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/93-year-old-wwii-vet-to-parachute-into-normandy-again/ 70 years later and still freeing France.


----------



## CQB (Jun 4, 2014)

We have similar with Villers-Bretonneaux a town liberated by Australians in WW1. Hope to get there one day.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 4, 2014)

God bless all of those men. That is hardcore.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 4, 2014)

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/d-day-landing-sites-then-now-normandy-beaches-1944-70-years-later-1450286

I think this belongs here. What a change...

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 4, 2014)

That's impressive.  Amazing how a country can recover from something as massive as the D-Day invasion.  Thanks for sharing that, Muppet.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 4, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> That's impressive.  Amazing how a country can recover from something as massive as the D-Day invasion.  Thanks for sharing that, Muppet.



H. You read the comments at end?Apparently, the french treat that place like solemn ground.

F.M.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 9, 2015)

http://m.newsadvance.com/news/state...ce6-decc-11e4-ba03-bf64ee641e14.html?mode=jqm

From what I have found, 14 bad assess have been awarded by France into the French Legion of Honor. Five in Virginia and fourteen in California.


----------



## reed11b (Apr 9, 2015)

5+14=14? Marine Math.
Reed


----------



## Teufel (Apr 9, 2015)

@SOTGWarrior looks like you need to remediate!


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 9, 2015)

Haha, oh man. The worst part was I had originally put 19,only to edit it to 14.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 9, 2015)

Now I know how the Government ends up buying $995 hammers. They have people like me buying that stuff.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't get it...there's nothing wrong with his math


----------

